# NEED TECHNICAL HELP!



## smoke eater5 (Dec 30, 2011)

Last week I had a pork shoulder on the smoker that was getting close to the IT wantedl, but also had to leave the house for a meeting. I though to myself  " It sure would be nice if I had an thermometer with an app on my iphone, so I could keep tabs on my temps while away from the house!"  Has anyone ever heard of such a thing? If not, how to go about developing such a product?


----------



## ryan in louisville (Dec 30, 2011)

It's not cheap, but here is one that'll do it https://www.rocksbarbque.com/

As far as developing one, there's a group of guys over on http://tvwbb.com/eve/forums/a/frm/f/9270072103  that will help you build one based on an Arduino platform.  Look for the Linkmeter thread


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 30, 2011)

I did hear something like that a long time ago but like Ryan said it's not cheap. I want to say about 200.00 or so.


----------



## ryan in louisville (Dec 30, 2011)

The Rock's system I am looking at is $500+, but, I want 4 food sensors @ $39 on top of a $369 base price for my system.... 
 

That's why I like the arduino alternative.  It takes some work and probably some cussing but it should come in under $100.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 30, 2011)

I know very little about this app, but it does look pretty cool

Here's the link: http://www.igrillinc.com/

Todd


----------



## fdk03 (Jan 2, 2012)

i heard of a system like that in a way it is called the stoker system


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 2, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> I know very little about this app, but it does look pretty cool
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.igrillinc.com/
> 
> Todd


This thing looks really cool and for $100 seems hard to beat...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 3, 2012)

It does look cool! Don't tell me I'm going to have to get an iphone now.


----------



## old prospector (Jan 3, 2012)

You wont regret it. Way cool.


----------



## yardbird (Jan 3, 2012)

Just a thought..... what good is an app that tells you your meat has reached the correct internal temperature if you're away from the smoker and therefore can't take it out?

Maybe I'm missin' something. :)


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 3, 2012)

SmokinAl said:


> It does look cool! Don't tell me I'm going to have to get an iphone now.


Al.... you dont need an iphone..

They seem to be for people on the go with jobs and such.

Not like us buddy...

  Craig


----------



## boardpuller (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah but then you can't say  " But honey, I can't go shopping with you I have to watch the Temps"LOL


----------



## venture (Jan 3, 2012)

OMG  What next?

Now BBQers will be walking around with the teenage slump!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smoke eater5 (Jan 6, 2012)

The iGrill is sorta what I was thinkin, but it only reaches 200 ft. I was thinkin more if I went to the store or the local pub for a couple. The Stoker is way to much, I don't need draft control or stuff like that. Oh well! I'm sure it will come around some day. Thanks for all the input!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 6, 2012)

Someone on this forum, a few months back, had a controller that talked to his USB port on his home computer and he communicated with it from his "phone" or something and could turn on and off his hotplate... I think.... I'm getting too old to remember this stuff in detail....  He was celebrating his accomplishment..... Someone might remember what I'm relating or maybe it was all a dream...

TOTRS.... (to old to remember s***)......... Dave


----------



## sprky (Jan 7, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Someone on this forum, a few months back, had a controller that talked to his USB port on his home computer and he communicated with it from his "phone" or something and could turn on and off his hotplate... I think.... I'm getting too old to remember this stuff in detail....  He was celebrating his accomplishment..... Someone might remember what I'm relating or maybe it was all a dream...
> 
> TOTRS.... (to old to remember s***)......... Dave




Does seam like there was a post like that some time back. I don't remember the specifics ether. Must be the CRS kicking in again


----------

